# Define Drifting



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello Guy's

I hear a lot about fishing drifting, can someone define what that means please.

searacer


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Put out the appropriate drift sock for your boat to keep your spped below 1-2 knots. That's what I was told. Good luck.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

as the word says- turn off the engine and let the wind and waves take care of moving the boat. As phanagriff said if the wind and wave action is too fast.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Drifting is the art of catching large blue cat in our east Texas lakes.
Use strong braid line on heavier than bass tackle.
A typical bottom rig would be a two once weight about 36" above a 10/0 circle hook baited with a hand sized chunk or filet of a non game fish
Allow the boat to drift down wind across 25 to 35 feet water. Allow the line to play out so that the weight and bait is staying in contact with the bottom.
Put the rod in a strong holder. Do not lay it across the boat gunnel or try to hold in loosely in you hand unless you no longer want the rod. The big blues in Livingston already have a big collection of rods and reels.
About one MPH is ideal drift speed. You can use a drift sock or 5 gallon buckets to slow the boat if necessary.
November through March are prime drifting months.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Great Information!!*

Thanks for the descriptions

searacer



Sunbeam said:


> Drifting is the art of catching large blue cat in our east Texas lakes.
> Use strong braid line on heavier than bass tackle.
> A typical bottom rig would be a two once weight about 36" above a 10/0 circle hook baited with a hand sized chunk or filet of a non game fish
> Allow the boat to drift down wind across 25 to 35 feet water. Allow the line to play out so that the weight and bait is staying in contact with the bottom.
> ...


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Drifting is the art of catching large blue cat in our east Texas lakes.
> Use strong braid line on heavier than bass tackle.
> A typical bottom rig would be a two once weight about 36" above a 10/0 circle hook baited with a hand sized chunk or filet of a non game fish
> Allow the boat to drift down wind across 25 to 35 feet water. Allow the line to play out so that the weight and bait is staying in contact with the bottom.
> ...


Love the bucket tip; genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Love the bucket tip; genius!!!!!!!!!


Use plastic so they float. Don't depend on the bail. Drill two opposing hole and make a bridle out of that cheap yellow poly rope. About 15 feet out from the boat. Use as many as needed.
BTW Remember to pull them in before you shower down on the big motor. You might get the shock of your life if you forget. Right BBJim?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The 5 gallon bucket can also be used for a control drift in very rough water if you lose your engine. The key is to have plenty of rope on it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Get the boat upwind from desired fishing spot let the wind push your boat to the fish spot.This way you cover more area and sneek up on em.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I just bought a drift sock this weekend. I can't wait to put it to good use.


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

http://carolina-girl.com/

This lady makes the best sock money can buy. Light weight, dry fast, float, and has a adjustable line to control speed. She is a genious..!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like to say Drifting is bringing the bait to the fish. Another really important part of this technique is to allow your GPS tracking, to carry you parallel to deep running underwater creeks, or structures ... right WDFishing?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes the wind is just right to move you at a good drift speed, but a sock just over the side helps control the position of the boat, keeping the lines from getting crossed. 
The drift sock, or whatever drift control object(BBJim's?) you put out, slows the boat more as the distance increases from it to the boat, up to a point.
I adjust the socks on my boat when there is a good wind to get the best drifting action/speed. 
Some times you place the sock(s) bow/middle/stern according to wind speed and wave period/height/speed/etc. I am always adjusting them on a day with good wind.
It keeps you from watching the rods too close and jumping the gun when big boy hits!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*drift*

I have used my four Cannon downriggers to very good effect when drifting ,offshore and inshore..."controled depth fishing"..
they are not just for trolling....if I can ever get back to Livingston(crew or no crew!) we(I) will be after the blues in this manner ..can't wait to see what they look like on the HDS-10 with downscan.. d law


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...mode=article&objectID=33888&catID=&subcatID=0


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Reading material:
http://www.learntocatchcatfish.com/santee-cooper-rig/

and:
https://www.google.com/search?q=san...xKIOT2gXzpoHAAg&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1093&bih=520


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

I probably do more trolling than drifting. I have found that the larger cats will be in the shallower water feeding on mussels starting in spring thru the fall season. The lakes I fish will not allow a free drift so I put out a small drift sock (30") behind my 20ft john and use the trolling motor to pull the boat around. the sock keeps me at a speed I prefer around .75f mph and keeps the boat straight in a wind so that I can troll up in 3-4 feet of water in the coves where the fish are feeding. It has proven extremely productive, You have to put out at least 60 or so yards of line though to keep the boat from spooking the fish. I troll with 4 rods out the back and stagger the lengths out so that when I make turns they do not get all tangled up. Good luck if you try!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dignlevel said:


> I probably do more trolling than drifting. I have found that the larger cats will be in the shallower water feeding on mussels starting in spring thru the fall season. The lakes I fish will not allow a free drift so I put out a small drift sock (30") behind my 20ft john and use the trolling motor to pull the boat around. the sock keeps me at a speed I prefer around .75f mph and keeps the boat straight in a wind so that I can troll up in 3-4 feet of water in the coves where the fish are feeding. It has proven extremely productive, You have to put out at least 60 or so yards of line though to keep the boat from spooking the fish. I troll with 4 rods out the back and stagger the lengths out so that when I make turns they do not get all tangled up. Good luck if you try!


That's an awesome shallow water tactic, thanks!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Lake or River and where*

Sunbeam,

To drift for the large catfish in the lake , where does a person start at? Would a person try and locate the river in the lake and drift the river or just read the map for contours and drift across the depth of the contour.

Searacer



Sunbeam said:


> Drifting is the art of catching large blue cat in our east Texas lakes.
> Use strong braid line on heavier than bass tackle.
> A typical bottom rig would be a two once weight about 36" above a 10/0 circle hook baited with a hand sized chunk or filet of a non game fish
> Allow the boat to drift down wind across 25 to 35 feet water. Allow the line to play out so that the weight and bait is staying in contact with the bottom.
> ...


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

seacer said:


> Sunbeam,
> 
> To drift for the large catfish in the lake , where does a person start at? Would a person try and locate the river in the lake and drift the river or just read the map for contours and drift across the depth of the contour.
> 
> Searacer


I would look for areas holding alot of bait , and use your sonar to help find large fish near the bottom. If you know an area that holds fish give it try. Find an area that is free of trotlines so you can substain a long drift. Keep track of the depth when you get bites . If you catch some fish drift back through the same area. It can be an exciting way to fish , you never know when the big boys mite slam the bait.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I Put 2 big drift socks out Sunday but was no help with all the wind. Should have used a Tarp.


----------

